# boots



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

after 20 some years of deer hunting I `am still looking for the right hunting boot, a boot that is not to costly, but will keep my feet warm while on the stand, I have found my heavy moon like boots with a felt liner if kept totally dry work the best, but really suck when hiking in the strip mines of southern ohio which is where I have been doing alot of my deer hunting the last 6 to 8 years, they are just to heavy and don`t provide enough ankle support, I have been eyeing up an ankle fit rubber boot made by browning,17 inches high with 2000 grams of thinsulate,can anyone recommend this boot or has some other suggestions.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure where you live, but if you can get to Rocky's in Nelsonville Ohio stop in at their outlet store. They have every type of boot you'd ever want and most are 40-70% off. Last year I bought a 2000 grams thinsulate boot that sells for $160.00 for $60.00. Also bought several articles of hunting clothes for less than half price.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I am ashtabula co, northeast most co in ohio, looks like about 4 hours away  couldn t seem to find a website on them, though did get there phone number in there business profile, are your 2000 gram thinsulated boots rubber? are they any good?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have rubber with 800 grams thinsulate. They are heavy but keep my feet warm. Your feet will sweat and the boot will be difficult to put on the next day until it is dried out. Micky Mouse boots will definitely do the job but are heavy also. I prefer Gortex in a 100% leather boot. Mine are a Rocky with 800 gram thinsulate. They are fairly light and the leather breaths so they remain dry inside and comfortable. Don't expect to find low cost boots that are comfortable, warm and dry unless you hit a super sale. I have a pair of Herman Survivors, Gortex, Thinsulate, Kangaroo Leather, bought in 1976 and resoled four times that are finally ready to retire. Bought them for $40 back then. Best boots I have ever had.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

These I have are Gortex boots. these are a cloth/ water proof material. I'm surprised how light they are. Very nice to wear and great ankle support. With my bad back I need good boots. I wear them all day and stay dry, warm and very little back problems. I'll try to get their web site for you.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

how about the boot soxes I see in some catalogs now, anyone tryed them?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If you plan on doing a lot of hiking before you get on stand use something like this and just pack it in. You can where a lighter pair of boots that are more comfortable then put these on when you set up.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ts&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml


----------

